# Got my 2012 Kona Ute



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

It's been a long week waiting for her to arrive. It must've been a demo model cause the box was taped up. Well maybe not. The front fender never been installed and the tires look brand new. Theres a couple marks on the rear wood deck and the top head set cap has a little scratch, noting I can't live with. Man these bags are nice but they are heavy, I say they weigh about five pounds each. I'll get some pictures and videos posted soon. Man I love this thing.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*Cool Brah!!!!!! Rock on!!!*

:thumbsup:We have a bunch of utes at work, I like to imagine them with big 29er tires on them. I have not seen one all mountained out yet. I dont know what the weather is like where you live but I would ditcht the fenders, I think they are junky. But I live in the desert so you know...
Lets see some pictures of that thing hauling some cargo!!!!!!


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

I did my first 20 miler on her today. I kind've like the fenders myself. I may try some 29er tires on her next spring. I'm in Ohio and winter is coming on fast here. I did a little video of it today, I'll get it uploaded to YouTube tomorrow, have to get ready for my 12 hour shift at work. Hey does anyone know if a chain ring will work in place of the cash guard, or will the chain rub on the kick stand when it's up.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Okay, Had time to upload a video to YouTube before work. I need one more post first.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

One more.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Here's the video.

My 2012 Kona Ute - YouTube


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Anyone know if a 3rd chain ring would work on a Kone Ute.


----------



## jnb0y (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a 2009 and it will take a 48 tooth, 4 bolt ring (104mm) I believe. I'd guess yours will too. Is your front shifter a 3 speed shifter?


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

jnb0y said:


> I have a 2009 and it will take a 48 tooth, 4 bolt ring (104mm) I believe. I'd guess yours will too. Is your front shifter a 3 speed shifter?


Yes my front shifter is 3 speed. I have an older 44 tooth bontrager ring gear and it almost looks like the chain will rub on the kick stand when it's in the up position when I test fitted it. Which 48 tooth ring gear did you use. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## jnb0y (Dec 8, 2007)

I don't have a big ring on mine yet, I was going to order one soon. I looked up my crankset and that is the ring that will fit on it. I didn't think about the center stand rubbing against the chain though. Thats unfortunate, the center stand is really handy.


----------



## takisawa2 (Sep 21, 2012)

Enjoy your Ute. I (we) love ours. Not had as much use of late, eldest son has broken arm, but as soon as the cast is off we'll be commuting on the Ute again.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

If anyone is wondering where I got my Kona Ute on the net, here you go. Yes they are brand spanking new too.

Kona Ute SimpliCITY Bike 2012


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Can somebody please tell me how to make an 1 1/8 inch stem work on my seat post tube. I'm trying to make an old mountain bike stem and handlebar work to give my grandkids rides on my Kona Ute. I tried wrapping the seat post with electric tape but the stem still can be twisted from side to side.


----------



## FrontRanger (Apr 28, 2004)

MTB29erCurt said:


> Can somebody please tell me how to make an 1 1/8 inch stem work on my seat post tube. I'm trying to make an old mountain bike stem and handlebar work to give my grandkids rides on my Kona Ute. I tried wrapping the seat post with electric tape but the stem still can be twisted from side to side.


Try a tandem specific stem. They come in different sizes


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

FrontRanger said:


> Try a tandem specific stem. They come in different sizes


Thanks, I may see if I can use a piece of old intertube to shim it out, I just need a hair or two thickness.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Anyone ever try Schwalbe Big Apple 29X 2.35 tires on their Kona Ute.


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Curt,

Checked out your vid, well done and congrats. RE the seat post shim, do a Google search using "seatpost shim" you'll get quite a few hits. I've shimmed mine to take a 27.2 post and it works a charm.

Enjoy.
Al


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

alanm said:


> Hi Curt,
> 
> Checked out your vid, well done and congrats. RE the seat post shim, do a Google search using "seatpost shim" you'll get quite a few hits. I've shimmed mine to take a 27.2 post and it works a charm.
> 
> ...


I think you miss understood what I ment. My seat post is already a 27.2. I ordered a 27.2 to 28.6 seat post shim to be able to mount a stem and handlebar to my seat post so I can give my grandkids rides on my Ute. i'll do another video once I get it all set up.


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Gottcha, my bad, glad you got it sorted. :thumbsup:

Al


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

LOVING the UTE,congradulations on the new score,my friend :thumbsup: Those bags look nice (I dig the copper color this year too) and roomy. Bet yer having a blast so far,eh?


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

longhaultrucker said:


> LOVING the UTE,congradulations on the new score,my friend :thumbsup: Those bags look nice (I dig the copper color this year too) and roomy. Bet yer having a blast so far,eh?


Sure am, love riding it too. Thanks


----------



## ThundaCrymz (Oct 22, 2012)

I was reading about your seat tube situation, are you using a threadless handlebar neck to mount under your rear seat post? That's one thing I could think to use to mount some handlebars so the grandkids could hold onto. Something like this:









Edit: you might already have this , my mistake

But as for the crank situation, if you replace your bash guard with a larger chainring, I probably wouldn't go any higher than a 46t, or maybe invest in a triple crankset made by the same manufacturer (FSA)


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes thats what I'm using. Thats called a handlebar stem. I ordered a 27.2 to 28.6 seat post spacer so I can mount my 1 1/8 stem to my seat post. 

Also I'm just gonna keep my crank as a double ring for now.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Anyone know which mirror works best on the handlebar of the Kona Ute.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

I did another video of how I mounted my handlebar and stem to my seat post on YouTube. Please excuse all the shaking, and the messy garage.

My 2012 Kona Ute Part 2 - YouTube


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

LOL,your garage isn't so messy  Good how-to


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks. The wife thinks it is. LOL


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Little ride I did the other day on my Ute. I'll try not to bore y'all with anymore for a while.

Kona Ute Ride - YouTube


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Cool video! Looks like a nice place to be living/riding,my friend,reminds me lots of the town we (reluctantly) just moved from :thumbsup:


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

longhaultrucker said:


> Cool video! Looks like a nice place to be living/riding,my friend,reminds me lots of the town we (reluctantly) just moved from :thumbsup:


Thanks, Yes we have alot of rail trails here in SW Ohio. I see you are from Tennessee. I have a brother in Rock Island Tn. I really enjoy riding the four lane highway when I go to visit him during the summer. I think it's called 70S. It's right by McMinnville.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I've ridden a bit in your fine state,my friend (see my username,LOL,I used to carry a bike with me lots ),but it's not been in this century,late 90's I think. I know where abouts McMinville is,but not really familar with it. We transplanted into TN a few months ago from VA (we were in a bordertown,Bristol VA/TN),but we have lived in Chattanooga,Dunlap and South Pittsburg (both just north of Chattanooga),Nashville and Morristown,TN over the last 2 decades,in southern WV as well,but born and raised in VA :thumbsup:


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

I tried mounting a Maxxis Ignitor 2.1 to my ute, plenty of width clearance, but it was too tall and hits the rack.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Well that stinks...what now?


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm sure that there is a suitable knobby option out there, more along the lines of a cross tire. I have pretty much stopped riding the Ute on anything rougher than railroad grade...other than the odd trail work day when supplies are needed, in which case I just grin and bare it. What a great commuter and grocery getter though.


----------



## takisawa2 (Sep 21, 2012)

Late arrival but here's mine loaded up...


IMAG0116 by pten2106, on Flickr

I've swapped to 2.0" Schwalbe Big Apples. Yes, 2.35's should fit fine. I've yet to try a true mtb tyre, but I think a 2.1 should go in. We don't have a lot of snow in the UK, but it was entertaining on the slicks when it did snow. I've done our local Cannock Chase Follow the Dog route on it, one quiet day. It's like taking a bus down a forest road.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

takisawa2 said:


> Late arrival but here's mine loaded up...
> 
> 
> IMAG0116 by pten2106, on Flickr
> ...


Haha, now that is quite the hauling of bikes on a bike  I've only towed one bike with my Trek Transport.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

think i got a 2.1 small block 8 in mine...
not KNOBBY but I also got a 3" gazzaloddi on a 26" rim so y'know... get out there and experiment!!
try 650B's with 2.3's! whaaat?


----------



## mrmarley (Mar 24, 2011)

HI; Schwalbe Big Apple 29x2.35 fits fine on my Ute


----------

